# Tennessee or North Carolina



## Bigbear1737 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking for wooded campground with lake or river access. But also that can fit a 36 foot trailer. Not interested in the "rv resort" style campgrounds. Any help would be great. Thank you


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

Their are some nice campgrounds along the blue ridge parkway , julian price capground is beside a lake just outside blowing rock nc on the parkway that has a few sites that will fit your trailer you didn't say if you wanted electric /water they have a dump station.Elkmont in the smokey mountains is another nice campground I think the size of your camper is going to limit your choices. I use rv parky and wiki camps to help locate places to camp, good luck


----------



## RVRoofCoatings (Feb 25, 2016)

*Gee Creek Campground*

My suggestion for you is Hiwassee/ocoee Scenic River State Park “gee Creek” Campground Delano Tennessee Known as “Gee Creek Campground,” the overnighting portion of Hiwassee-Ocoee Scenic River State Park lies in a large, 
wooded flat at the base of Starr Mountain, adjacent to the cold, clear waters of the Hiwassee River. A tall pine forest once shaded the campground, but pine beetles decimated them. However, planted hardwoods are growing nicely and now provide ever-increasing shade.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Davidson River CG in Pisgah Forest near Brevard NC. Some sites have electric, but no need for A/C so we skip those. You can fill your fresh water when you come in, and they have several spigots on each loop. Restrooms are dated, but more than adequate. Dump station when you leave. River is stocked with trout - kids can swim or tube (adults too). Hiking trails that run through and out the CG. Far enough into forest that cell phone is spotty, 3 miles back to town and Bi-Lo and Walmart. Plenty of sites for 36'


----------

